# Mushrooms



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not talking about the silly hippy type, but good eating mushrooms. I received a block of blue oyster mycelium and they have finally started to fruit. Will be growing shiitake next. They dehydrate well and are tasty in many dishes.
I'll I've been doing is spritzing the block a couple of times a day and it's happily producing.

Anyone else grow mushrooms?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I seeded pearl Oysters on a few logs out back and get a few flushes randomly thru out the summer/fall.. but noticed at our big box store Meijer that they are selling oyster kits for $19.95.. I might get one to see if they work well.

ETA: 
Found my pictures of the oysters.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have in the past but gave it up for a while ... It may be time to start looking into them again ...

Thanks!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been thinking of growing mushrooms but curious how to start.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't really like them but I keep buying and poking them into dead trees for the animals. Who knows I may get a taste for them (not) but if I am ever hungry I will have a boat load around.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

We got several flushes. Popped them on the dehydrator and now they are in jars. 
A couple of flushes went into the saucepan with some white whine, butter salt and pepper. Mmm mm. Wanna grow shiitake next.


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

I would love to start growing mushrooms! I have seen several grow kits from etsy. Right now we don't have a great place to do so: we rent, and I'm not sure even some of the dark places in the apartment are ideal shroom-homes. 

Here's a question for those who do grow mushrooms: I have a bunch of allergies, including to mold. Eating mushrooms is no issue for me, but is anyone aware of the spores causing environmental mold or similar issues?

Thanks in advance!


----------

